# Which Brushless system for an 18t?



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just bought a 18t and want to put a brushless system in it. which system should I use for extreme power?


----------



## laracing (Apr 2, 2007)

What are you wanting to do with it if speed and bashing mamba25 esc and c4 9200 motor stupid fast. :freak:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i would go with the new tekin very nice


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Charger 01,

What do you want to do with it. The biggest thing I see people to is get toooooo fast with a 18th scale truck. If you are set on get a brushless, go with the 4800 or 5400 motor....these will give you a fast truck, but not "stupid fast" When I ran trucks I found just a big block brushed motor was fast enough. Because the brushless guys were so fast they either broke their trucks or were out in the weeds somewhere.

Tekins or mamba is a good choice


----------



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to race carpet oval on a medium sized track.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, First look to see if there are any rules about the motor, they my not let you run it. I would start with the 5400. You can go up or down from there.


----------



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

our 18th scale class has no limits on motor, battery, etc. the only rule is that it has to be an 18th scale chassis! I already have a e-flite 5400, but was wondering if that would be enough or should I shoot for the moon?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

5400 is fine.


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

*Got a Mamba 2068 package in mine!*

I run an RC18MT with a Mamba 2068 comp package, we run indoors on 4 RCP foam tracks connected together, the 2068 is a 6800kv and I've got to tell you even with sedan size foam tires, and stock gearing, this thing is
F A S T! Almost too fast, I'm going to gear it down a little before the next race, at 1/4 throttle I am hitting stock full throttle speeds.
:freak: It helped when I turned down the timing with the castle link and lowered the power curve.
My buddy LAracing stuck a 9000kv in his and it's just plain ignorant. he comes back from the track with a parts bill in the double-to-triple digits every weekend! :drunk: 
Of course he is also running 7.4 lipo and I still run stock 7.2NiMh batteries.

For me the 6800Kv is plenty of power to get ahold of, and will likely be enough to run outside tracks when the weather will finnaly permit.  

When it comes down to it, I was pleased with the money I spent though.

Good luck, keep it wheels down.... :tongue: 
Jim


----------



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, I was thinking of keeping my 5400 and using lipo with the new dynamite brushless controller.


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I would definitley give it a try! with the lipo it may even be a bit too much for indoors depending on the track.

One of the guys we race with took an m18 and put a Mamba 9200Kv system in it, it litteraly does a backflip if you goose it off the line... lands wheels down and he keeps on trucking though! :grin:
Good racing,

Jim


----------

